# Breakfast for dad



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2006)

_When my DH was a teenager and playing baseball, his mom use to make this for him , and he loved it. So tomorrow I'm going to surprise him with it instead of our going out as we always do on sunday.I'll also give him an ice cup of fresh fruit and juice and coffee. Hopefully this will hold the fort til dinner _
_This will serve 2_
_Hero Sandwich _
_2-Tab. evoo_
_2-Tab. butter_
_3-eggs (2 for him 1 for me)_
_4-good sized slices Italian bread, lightly buttered on one side, I like to keep them slightly warm,til I put the eggs and meat and cheese on them. _
_salt and pepper_
_4-slices prosciutto, mortadella or salami, I'm using prosciutto_
_2-slices gorgonzola,roquefort, or blue cheese_
_place butter and evoo in a skillet and heat. Add your eggs, cook to desired doneness. Then spoon the eggs and the pan goodies onto the slices of bread, give the eggs some salt and pepper then put on the cheese slices. Top with remaining 2 slices of bread. Press together, tuk a napkin under your chin and enjoy.._
_kadesma_


----------



## callie (Jun 17, 2006)

That is SO thoughtful!  I know mr. kadesma will LOVE it!!!!  Happy Father's Day to him!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2006)

callie said:
			
		

> That is SO thoughtful! I know mr. kadesma will LOVE it!!!! Happy Father's Day to him!


Thanks Callie and happy fathers day to Mr. Callie 

kadesma


----------



## callie (Jun 17, 2006)

I'll tell him - thanks!  He feels like he knows you all, too!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow, I know G will really love you for this one! Tell him Happy Father's Day for me!!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like a wonderful breakfast.

Have fun and enjoy the day!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 18, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Wow, I know G will really love you for this one! Tell him Happy Father's Day for me!!


Hi Texas,
Gave G the message, he said thanks..Wish your DH a happy father's day for us too 

kadesma


----------

